# Pary Short smokers...



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I need a favor....

Grab a short and look at the second coin on the band..what is on it?
Is the short from a cab or box?
what year is is from?

Doing a little research...thank you to those who take the time to help out...


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't have one handy, but I'd be glad to take a look at some '07's from a box that I have at home.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

burninator said:


> Don't have one handy, but I'd be glad to take a look at some '07's from a box that I have at home.


sweet thanks


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

"second" from which direction, bro? i.e., starting from left, right, center moving left, or center moving right???

starting from the center moving left, it looks like a dude taking a leak or riding a horse. hmmm... I think i need some new glasses. this isn't some f'd up psychological experiment (like the ink blots) is it? :r


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

The Professor said:


> "second" from which direction, bro? i.e., starting from left, right, center moving left, or center moving right???
> 
> starting from the center moving left, it looks like a dude taking a leak or riding a horse. hmmm... I think i need some new glasses. this isn't some f'd up psychological experiment (like the ink blots) is it? :r


No, he's trying to spot a fake....and I believe it is the second coin on each side from the center.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

JPH said:


> I need a favor....
> 
> Grab a short and look at the second coin on the band..what is on it?
> Is the short from a cab or box?
> ...


I can take a detailed pic from a cab and post it later today...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Second coin from the center (Left side) when looking directly at it.


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

Mine all have Homer Simpson on them-- they are real, aren't they?


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Alright, now I'm curious. I'll check tonight or tomorrow morning and let you know.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmmm.... I'll have to get in there wit my camera's macro setting when my wife gets home. I'll check back in this evening to see if you still need additional data.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

If I remember Ill check when I get home for ya


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Hmmm.... I'll have to get in there wit my camera's macro setting when my wife gets home. I'll check back in this evening to see if you still need additional data.


Thanks Prof.

I guess I forgot that people have those "Job" things...whatever they are.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> If I remember Ill check when I get home for ya


I'd appreciate it bro, thanks.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Did ya get a hampster masquerading as a rodent of another color, Jeremy ??


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Did ya get a hampster masquerading as a rodent of another color, Jeremy ??


pm snt


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

mine look like a antlered animal, deer or something to that effect.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

carni said:


> mine look like a antlered animal, deer or something to that effect.


Is your Short box pressed?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Is your Short box pressed?


AKA... is it from a dress box or cab... damn noobies

oh yeah and thanks for the info....do you know what year those are?


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

dress box.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Shouldn't you be studying for exams rather than studying Party Short bands Jeremy? I see we have too much time on our hands!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

You have never been more right in your entire life...

just so sick of it,,,,,,....,.,.,.,.,.,



ToddziLLa said:


> Shouldn't you be studying for exams rather than studying Party Short bands Jeremy? I see we have too much time on our hands!


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

looks like a dude jumping over a rock to me....
Wife thinks its a guy taking a crap on a rock....

hope this helps...:tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

mtb996 said:


> looks like a dude jumping over a rock to me....
> Wife thinks its a guy taking a crap on a rock....
> 
> hope this helps...:tu


LOL... I can tell your looking at the right side... how about the other...that was actually very informative though...thank you!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Cab - AUG 06

No idea...dancing, squatting, yoga???


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

the 3 from the outside in look like someone kneeling on the ground, a harp maybe and another person kneeling on the ground. the inside coin....I dont have a clue jeremey. but I think the cab was from 05 ask stoga for verification


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

mtb996 said:


> looks like a dude jumping over a rock to me....
> Wife thinks its a guy taking a crap on a rock....
> 
> hope this helps...:tu


:tpd:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

no shorts left bro, ... I have a charlott that looks like the band pictured above.

good luck !!!


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

2nd on LEFT looks like a guy riding a rock on a surfboard pointing with his right arm. I kid you not, that is what I see:w 
Wife is not home now to add her expertise.

:tu


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> the 3 from the outside in look like someone kneeling on the ground, a harp maybe and another person kneeling on the ground. the inside coin....I dont have a clue jeremey. but I think the cab was from 05 ask stoga for verification


Pretty sure Oct '06.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

guy running or jumpin or something like that
and an antlered animal

slight box press from 06


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Dress box coded GSO ENE 07

Looks to be a person in a tunic or maybe a toga who's pointing at something. That's the second from the center as you move to the left, right?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

JPH said:


> LOL... I can tell your looking at the right side... how about the other...


To me it looks like a guy who smoked way too many cigars puking off an 84 Monte Especial


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ermo said:


> To me it looks like a guy who smoked way too many cigars puking off an 84 Monte Especial


:r :r :r

Pretty inexpensive cigar for the fakerooski folks to bother with.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

XLB NOV 05 - Box - Slight box press

Left Side Band










Right Side Band


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Left side is a jackelope, right side is one of those cherubs on the cover sheet of a dress box. Or not .


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> XLB NOV 05 - Box - Slight box press
> 
> Left Side Band
> 
> Right Side Band


Yup. Mine looks like Kevin's; but the right side coins don't have as fine of relief. They are from a cab dated, I believe, ABR 06.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> Pretty inexpensive cigar for the fakerooski folks to bother with.


true. but so are El Principes ... and I have seen those 1st hand!!:hn


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Ermo said:


> To me it looks like a guy who smoked way too many cigars puking off an 84 Monte Especial


Very good! Well played sir. :r :r


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

kjd2121 you have an awesome camera, what is it?


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

carni said:


> kjd2121 you have an awesome camera, what is it?


Nikon D200 - 50mm lens using 52mm extension tubes to get closeup.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

kjd2121 said:


> Nikon D200 - 50mm lens using 52mm extension tubes to get closeup.


Nice Camera I've been looking @ those! :tu


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Jack1000 said:


> Mine all have Homer Simpson on them-- they are real, aren't they?


mine have chewbacca.
I'm starting to get worried


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

JPH said:


> I need a favor....
> 
> Grab a short and look at the second coin on the band..what is on it?
> Is the short from a cab or box?
> ...


So Jeremy, with all the data you have now can you please elaborate on your research??


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> So Jeremy, with all the data you have now can you please elaborate on your research??


Yes please ... inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I think he just set us up to do a cigar related ink blot test for a psych class. we are guinea pigs for his experiment. truth is they do not represent anything..........


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> I think he just set us up to do a cigar related ink blot test for a psych class. we are guinea pigs for his experiment. truth is they do not represent anything..........


Sometimes a cigar band is just a cigar band! :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> So Jeremy, with all the data you have now can you please elaborate on your research??





The Professor said:


> Yes please ... inquiring minds want to know.


OK, I had some shorts from a cab and some from a dress box. The dress box gars have the "deer" like animal as the second coin from the center (left) and the cabs have more of a blotch looking animal just a minute difference and was wondering. I think all is well in Party land.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

JPH said:


> OK, I had some shorts from a cab and some from a dress box. The dress box gars have the "deer" like animal as the second coin from the center (left) and the cabs have more of a blotch looking animal just a minute difference and was wondering. I think all is well in Party land.
> 
> Thanks to everyone!


Blotch looking animal. Interesting. :ss


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm........blotch looking animal....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> OK, I had some shorts from a cab and some from a dress box. The dress box gars have the "deer" like animal as the second coin from the center (left) and the cabs have more of a blotch looking animal just a minute difference and was wondering. I think all is well in Party land.
> 
> Thanks to everyone!


So are you chalking it up to just variation in the detail of the embossing; or do you tink there's a major problem?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

The Professor said:


> So are you chalking it up to just variation in the detail of the embossing; or do you tink there's a major problem?


It turns our there are two different styles of Party Short bands, depending on whether you have a dress box or a cab. The coins are different, as are the raised bumps on the top and bottom. No major problem whatsoever.

Wonder why Partagas would change em.....

Ya learn something new every day!! :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The Professor said:


> So are you chalking it up to just variation in the detail of the embossing; or do you tink there's a major problem?


Yeah I'm with salty ....there seems to be a slight variation...I just smoked one from a cab and a box pressed one....though the cab one was slightly better....they shared very similar characteristics so I think it's all good...

Everyones been great!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> Pretty inexpensive cigar for the fakerooski folks to bother with.


This is a good point for people to keep in mind... I do believe the more price/prestigious a cigar is, the greater the likelihood of someone going through the trouble of faking it and sell.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

JPH said:


> This is a good point for people to keep in mind... I do believe the more price/prestigious a cigar is, the greater the likelihood of someone going through the trouble of faking it and sell.


That's why I smoke the cheap chit!! :r:r:r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> That's why I smoke the cheap chit!! :r:r:r


Yeah... Meeeeeeeeeeeee too.

Los Statos Delux ....:dr


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

true, not to many fake piedras out there.:ss 

with the high quality controls of cuba i can not believ there would be such variations:r 

the best is when you have a cigar they put the new ink and printed band on, and the other cigar with blotched ink and printer is on its last leg.


----------

